# Well I thought he wasnt ready for this............



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought that our nigerian buck wasnt quite ready to breed this fall. But, sure enough it was complete craziness at our house last weekend. We now have 9 does due early spring thanks to B.B.King!!! This will be our first breeding season that we have all our does bred at the same time. I feel like an actual professional goat owner now  So excited to see what our little man gives us. Hopefully lots of polled doelings ray:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy kidding!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

lilhill said:


> Happy kidding!


 Everyday that one of our goats kid is a holiday! :greengrin: They should go national with this holiday. :ROFL:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice! Out of curiosity, how old is he?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww happy Kidding.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow... Good job BB!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Bucks always seem to figure it out! :roll: Happy kidding! :clap: I hope you get lots of polled girls!!!1 ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

* Firelight -His Birthday is 11/28/2010 so he is almost one. In a couple of months! So he is 10months.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh wow! My baby's growin up! Lol :wahoo: 
I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats! Wishing you lots of pink, polled babies!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Jessica- He is growing up you should see him . He is quite the stud muffin.LOL I will post some pics of him soon :greengrin:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Everyday that one of our goats kid is a holiday! :greengrin: They should go national with this holiday. :ROFL:


I second that!! Every day that any of our goats kids in fact!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like mine to kid together like that. Just be well rested and plan to not go anywhere that week. :wink:


----------

